# Question for those using automatic rhinestone machines



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, for some reason, in the past week or so, I have had several potential customers be very insistent that they want the rhinestones TOUCHING in their designs. Now I use an Ioline, and I can get them close, but NOT touching. Those of you using other machines, can you place the rhinestones close enough to touch using your machines, and if so, what machine are you using?

Maybe next time I get one of these folks, I can pass them on


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I was wondering that myself.Thanks for the post


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have a Cams machine and if you have it calibrated perfect it will allow for the stones to be touching but we don't offer any designs that way because it is more trouble than it is worth. I had a Libero and now the cams and We can get the stones much closer with the cams but still wouldn't offer touching so I would say that the cams could do it but it is not easy and the Libero can not do it. Don't know about the others but it will be interesting to see what others have to say - great question.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Scott, that is very helpful.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the smaller cams machine and when I went for training they suggested using a gap between stones of 0.12". I've gone a little closer at times but you run the risk of major problems like Scott mentioned. If you're using 2mm stones, they are not always exactly 2mm. So if you designed them to touch and the stones were actually 2.3mm, they could knock eachother out of position....major headache.

Now the cams machines, and I'm sure your Ioline machine, can get the stones a lot closer than brushing stones in templates, but I highly doubt anyone designs motifs with the stones actually touching. You might want to explain to those potential customers the sizing issues with stones and maybe they'll be more reasonable about their expectations....of course I did say "maybe", lol.

Good Luck!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info. I forgot to mention that in each case, the customer was a bride to be. Can we all say bridezilla? I understand the stress and wanting that perfect thing, but it was actually being able to show them input from others in the industry to convince them it wasn't going to be the way they wanted unless it was hand done. Anyway, like you all seem to have done, I've played with the stone spacing and know now how close is close enough. Thanks again all


----------

